# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Franz Messenger, WhatsApp, Telegram, Facebook, Slack & Hipchat, Vienna, Austria

## Airicist

Website - meetfranz.com

twitter.com/FranzMessenger

Founder - Stefan Malzner

----------

